# I own a Mahindra with a problem.



## papasmithnc

I own a Mahindra 4500 with a front end loader. Generally I have found it to be a tough, well built tractor. I bought it used with about 200 hours and got what I thought was a good buy. Parts availability has not been a problem as there are several dealers in NC. Of course all I have needed is pins, filters, and other minor stuff. 

My problem is this. Lately, whenever I try to start the tractor, it just barely turns over. On colder days, say under 55 degrees, it will not turn over fast enough to start. On warmer days, it just barely spins fast enough to start. 

I have had experience with this tractor. I have started it in cold and warm weather. I got a brand new battery just like the one I had in the tractor before hoping that would improve the starting. It didn't. 

Again, I have had experience with this tractor. It is not cold related starting problems. I have had the new battery checked just in case I got a bad one. I cleaned off the battery posts and the terminals and where the ground battery cable connects to the frame. 

It sounds like a starter problem, maybe a corroded solenoid. This could be the problem because I accidently left on the switch and killed the old battery one time. I remember hearing that if you do that, you could damage the solenoid. I don't see how but, I am not a mechanic. 

However, the tractor seemed to run fine after I recharged the battery. I am thinking though that it might have turned over a little slower but, not much if at all. 

Anybody have an idea what the problem could be? I hope it is not the starter what with the tractor only having around 350 hours. 

Thanks


----------



## MFreund

*Food for thought*

I would check the ground from the engine to frame and to battery. Just remember this advise is worth what you paid for it.


----------



## papasmithnc

*4500 with a starting problem*

The problem with the tractor was the starter. Not the cold weather or a ground problem. I had it rebuilt for $123.00. I am disappointed that the starter went out with the tractor having only around 300 hours on it. Hopefully it will last longer this time. Thanks to all those who tried to help but, if you have a similar problem, even if the tractor has low hours, you might want to consider the starter.


----------



## papasmithnc

The problem with the tractor was the starter. Not the cold weather or a ground problem. I had it rebuilt for $123.00. 

I am disappointed that the starter went out with the tractor having only around 300 hours on it. Hopefully it will last longer this time. 

Thanks to all those who tried to help but, if you have a similar problem, even if the tractor has low hours, you might want to consider the starter.


----------



## papasmithnc

*Re: Food for thought*



> _Originally posted by MFreund _
> *I would check the ground from the engine to frame and to battery. Just remember this advise is worth what you paid for it. *


Thanks for your reply. Already looked into that. The problem with the tractor was the starter. Not the cold weather or a ground problem. 

I had it rebuilt for $123.00. I am disappointed that the starter went out with the tractor having only around 300 hours on it. Hopefully it will last longer this time. 

Thanks to all those who tried to help but, if you have a similar problem, even if the tractor has low hours, you might want to consider the starter.


----------



## Saint12

I have a 2011 mahindra 4025 and the hydraulics are week the bucket want curl, the pto turns good for the bush hog but doesn't seem to lift as high as it use to what is the problem????


----------

